# Erste Bilder Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 und HD 6870 VaporX/Toxic?



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt tauchte auch das erste Modell, welches nicht auf den von AMD vorgesehenen Dual-Slot-Kühler setzt, auf. Demnach scheint Sapphire  zum offiziellen Start der AMD-Radeon-HD-6800-Familie am kommenden  Freitag nicht nur ein Referenzmodell bereit zu halten, sondern womöglich  auch die ersten VaporX- und Toxic-Karten – zumindest was die AMD Radeon  HD 6850 betrifft. Während die *VaporX*-Grafikkarten bislang nur mit dem  aufgemöbelten Kühlsystem ausgestattet waren, konnten die *Toxic*-Varianten  zugleich mit höheren Taktfrequenzen punkten. Standardmäßig soll sich  das kleinere Schwestermodell der beiden kommenden 3D-Beschleuniger mit * 775/4000 MHz* begnügen und auf 960 Streamprozessoren sowie einen *1024 MB  großen GDDR5-Videospeicher* zurückgreifen können. Inwieweit Sapphire  allerdings für seine Radeon HD 6850 Toxic an der Taktschraube drehen  wird, ist nicht bekannt. Unklar ist auch, ob man bereits zum Start der  neuen AMD-Generation mit VaporX- und Toxic-Karten durchstarten wird.

*900 MHz / 4200MHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Quelle*
Sapphire'in özel tasar?ml? Radeon HD 6850 modeli göründü
Sapphire'in Radeon HD 6870 modeli de gün ?????na ç?kt?

p.s. sorry, obwohl ich die Bilder als 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Oktober 2010)

Nein, du musst die Bilder bei PCGH als Anhang zur News hochlanden und dann den link davon verwenden. Externe Bildlinks gehen nicht.


----------



## clemi14 (20. Oktober 2010)

Warte mal, die von XFX sahen doch genauso aus, warte mal i such die News mal eben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-und-hd6870-abgelichtet-update-msi-r6870.html 

Oder irre ich mich da jetz, gut das hässliche XFX Logo fehlt, aber sonst net groß was anderes 
bis auf so paar details!


----------



## TheMF6265 (20. Oktober 2010)

meinst du die HD 6870 oder die 6850?
die 6870 ist ja im Ref. Design, bei der 6850 kann man aber schon große Veränderungen sehen 
Schau dir nur mal den Lüfter an, der sitzt doch an ner ganz anderen Stelle.


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

@Skysnake 

danke bin ja neu wusste das nicht und wo genau macht man das da ? Habe es mir angeschaut aber nicht gesehen/übersehen...

@clemi14 

ja genau sind ja auch die selben G.Karten nur anderer Hersteller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

Geile Teile *-* aber naja ich wart auf die 7xxx bis mein nächster Desktop mal kommt ^^


----------



## Clonemaster (20. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt das eckige Ref. Design der 6870 sehr gut, bin gespannt was die Kühlung taugt  Hoffe das möglichst schnell 2Gb Versionen erscheinen...


----------



## Skysnake (20. Oktober 2010)

akif15 schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> 
> danke bin ja neu wusste das nicht und wo genau macht man das da ? Habe es mir angeschaut aber nicht gesehen/übersehen...
> 
> ...



ganz einfach klick bei deinem Post auf "Ändern", dann auf "Erweitert" damit du den erweiterten Editor hast und dann unten auf den "Anhänge verwalten Button" dort gibste dann entweder die URL an oder halt den Pfad auf deinem PC. Hochlanden, den link nehmen und fertig


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

Dankeschön jetzt weiß ich Bescheid wird mir in zukünftigen Posts helfen 

*hier noch eine Pic vom Powercolor aber sieht für mich eher nach einem Fake aus ... ???  aber wer weiß wer weiß... Sticker...*

*Das Batmobil (alias Bartsmobil) als PCS variante...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die normale




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ist ja ganz schön um die Spannung aufrecht zu erhalten...

und *Asus DirectCU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Karten sind ja fast so lang wie die 58XXer. 

Ob die 69XX Serie dann neue Rekorde jenseits der Voodoo5 6000 aufstellen?


----------



## Masterchief (21. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr schon das gesehen.

Weitere Bilder, Informationen und Preise zur HD 6800 (Update) - 19.10.2010 - ComputerBase

Alle Offiziele daten der HD6850/70 ... nur eine Folie hat ein fehler die HD 5850 hat 128GB/s und nicht 153GB/s.

Es werden auch wieder 5D prozessoren verwenden also heist es wohl doch das es eine Hybrid lösung aus der 5000er und 7000er serie ist

Edit :

HD 6850 Unboxing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BcOnuCqWCc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nvidia forever! (21. Oktober 2010)

also im grossen und ganzen nichts wirklich neues.Ich will den gtx 480 killer sehen!


----------



## akif15 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch aber die sollen ja erst ende November erscheinen, das Problem dabei ist das bis dahin der Preis für die 6800er wegen der hohen Nachfrage und der knappen Stückzahlen wieder steigen könnte...wie es bei den Vorgängern der Fall war und das dann so ein höherer Preis für die 6900er dabei entsteht...

Ich hoffe das trifft nicht ein , so das schon alle beim Vorgänger zugeschlagen haben und nun die nächste Generation abwarten werden... also 7000er falls die so benannt werden...

Als Ergebnis würden die 6000er sich zu den Preisen der jetzigen 5000er eintruddeln und die 5000er noch günstiger werden.  das ist meine Kalkulation aber ich bin nicht gut darin...und vom Markt habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon das gesehen.
> 
> Weitere Bilder, Informationen und Preise zur HD 6800 (Update) - 19.10.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



Vom AMD COE wurde doch schon gesagt, das es 4D Shader sind, genauso wurde was zum Cache gesagt. Also ich versteh nicht warum immer noch manche spekulieren, das es doch 5D wieder werden könnten. Für mich ist die Sache durch.

@Nvidia forever!: Ich hoffe mal das jetzt dann nicht wieder ne gewisse Diskussion anfängt und gewisse Personen sehr subjektiv und voreingenommen daherreden. Darauf hab ich nämlich keinen Bock und bei dir erinner ich mich da an eine sehr unangenehme Sache in diesem Kontext.


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2010)

Das macht doch Hoffnung das es dieses mal zum Start auch was anderes als Referenzmodelle geben wird.


----------



## Masterchief (21. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Vom AMD COE wurde doch schon gesagt, das es 4D Shader sind, genauso wurde was zum Cache gesagt. Also ich versteh nicht warum immer noch manche spekulieren, das es doch 5D wieder werden könnten. Für mich ist die Sache durch.



Wäre mir neu das AMD es sagte , hab bis jetzt alle News gelesen und es war immer ein Gerücht das es 4D Shader werden sollen.
Es war von Anfang an im gespräch das die HD 6000 eine Hybrid Karte wird , hat AMD/ATI mal erwähnt.

Ich sag nur noch soviel:

Morgen kommt der Test und es werden 5D Shader bleiben , alleine schon das wieder nur ein Tesselator verbaut wurde, das ist keine wirkliche Verbesserung.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Oktober 2010)

Dann les mal den Bericht zu AMD chanched the game oder so heist der.


----------



## RedBrain (21. Oktober 2010)

@skysnake
Es heißt "the game has changed" von AMD.



Morgen noch und wir sind gespannt auf die neuen Grafikbeschleuniger.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Oktober 2010)

ja danke  hatte nur irgendwie sowas noch im Kopf


----------



## Pumpi (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei dieser Asus Karte fällt mir nur eins ein : Es hat für weitere 4cm Plastik nicht gereicht, nichtmal 50% der heißen Luft müssen das Case verlassen, der Nutzer kann ja Gehäuselüfter montieren !


----------



## Pat82rick (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe gerade bei Mindfactory und Alternate die ersten Karten gesehen die im Angebot sind. Von Sapphire, Club 3D, XFX, HIS und Asus. Vom Preis her geht es eigentlich meiner Meinung nach. Die 6850 bewegt sich zwischen 149,90 und 179,90. Die HD 6870 bewegt sich zwischen 199,90 und 219,90


----------

